# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Kaisaniemen metroaseman nimi vaihtuu Helsingin yliopistoksi

## RSS

Kaisaniemen metroasema nimetään Helsingin yliopistoksi tammikuussa 2015. Ruotsiksi nimi on Helsingfors universitet ja englanniksi University of Helsinki. Nimenmuutoksesta päätti Helsingin kaupunginhallitus huhtikuussa.
Yliopistolle kulkee päivittäin suuri määrä ihmisiä, joista monet ovat kansainvälisiä vieraita, opetushenkilökuntaa ja opiskelijoita. Siksi on tärkeää, että yliopistoa lähinnä oleva metroasema on helppo tunnistaa nimestään.
Metroaseman nimikylttien uudistaminen käynnistyy tammikuun alkupuolella, ja samaan aikaan vaihdetaan metron asemakuulutukset sekä HSL:n metroinfo-julisteet asemilla ja metrohaarukat asemilla ja metrojunissa. Uuden nimen päivittäminen kaikkeen painettuun materiaaliin vie aikansa, joten ylimenokauden aikana on näkyvillä molempia nimiä.
Helsingin yliopisto viettää ensi vuonna 375-vuotisjuhlavuottaan. Helsingin kaupunki luovuttaa metroaseman uuden nimen lahjana yliopistolle, joka on kaupungille tärkeä yhteistyökumppani.
Kaupunginjohtaja Jussi Pajunen luovuttaa nimikyltin rehtori Jukka Kolalle juhlatilaisuudessa metroaseman sisäänkäynnin luona 20.1. klo 13 osoitteessa Vuorikatu 12. &#160;
Aamupäivän aikana 20.1. Helsingin yliopiston ylioppilaskunta (HYY) järjestää matkustajille ohjelmaa metroasemalla. Paikalla on HYY:n ja Avoimen yliopiston henkilökuntaa noin kello 912 ja jaossa muun muassa makeisia ja heijastimia.


Lue uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## vristo

HSL:n tiedotuksessa olisi aika paljon syytä katsoa peiliin ja pitkään:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v7mifgcem7...943-1.jpg?dl=0

----------


## Bussipoika

> HSL:n tiedotuksessa olisi aika paljon syytä katsoa peiliin ja pitkään:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v7mifgcem7...943-1.jpg?dl=0


Helpompaa olisi ollut vain teiptata Kaisaniemen päälle valkoinen teippi, jossa lukee Helsingin yliopisto.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Onko jengillä näkemystä vaunut.orgin *tämän* kuvan yhteydessä Aapo Ikosen esittämään kysymykseen "Onko jollain muuten tietoa siitä, että muuttuuko ex. Kaisaniemen liikennepaikkalyhenne, vai pysyykö KN lyhenteenä nimenmuutoksesta huolimatta?"

----------


## SD202

Hieman hauska piirre nimenmuutoksessa on tietysti se, että uusi nimi on nimenomaan "Helsingin yliopisto" eikä pelkkä "Yliopisto". Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa on tyydytty tuohon jälkimmäiseen vaihtoehtoon, punaisen linjan varrelta kun löytyy "Universitetet".

----------


## Compact

> Onko jengillä näkemystä vaunut.orgin *tämän* kuvan yhteydessä Aapo Ikosen esittämään kysymykseen "Onko jollain muuten tietoa siitä, että muuttuuko ex. Kaisaniemen liikennepaikkalyhenne, vai pysyykö KN lyhenteenä nimenmuutoksesta huolimatta?"


Kun tuo lyhenne on asetinlaitteessa ja monessa muussa teknisessä härpäkkeessä käytössä, luulen, ettei lyhenne muutu miksikään. Liian suuri homma asian vähäpätöisyyteen nähden.

Esimerkiksi valtion rataverkolla olevan Kilpilahden liikennepaikan lyhenne on edelleen SLD johtuen siitä, että silloin kun rataosa rakennettiin, paikalla ei vielä ollut virallista suomenkielistä nimeä, vaan ruotsinkielisenemmistöisessä Borgå Landskommunissa paikan nimenä oli Sköldvik. Myöhemmin on todettu, että lyhenteen muutos joksikin K:lla alkavaksi olisi saavutettavaan hyötyyn nähden aivan liian vaivalloisen kallista. Se ei ole pieni bumaskakasa, joka pitäisi julkaista uusiksi...

----------


## juhanahi

> "Onko jollain muuten tietoa siitä, että muuttuuko ex. Kaisaniemen liikennepaikkalyhenne, vai pysyykö KN lyhenteenä nimenmuutoksesta huolimatta?"


Pysyy ja ei pysy... Lyhenne HY on jo viime vuoden puolella päivitetty moniin teknisiin järjestelmiin kuten vaikkapa kiinteistötekniikan, kameravalvonnan ja kuulutusten ohjausjärjestelmiin. Sen sijaan liikenteenohjauslaitteissa (asetinlaite ja käytönohjaus) lyhenne on edelleen KN, mahdollisesti niin kauan kuin kyseisiä Siemensin laitteita käytetään - kuinka kauan, siihen ei vielä kukaan tiedä vastausta.

----------


## anttipng

> Hieman hauska piirre nimenmuutoksessa on tietysti se, että uusi nimi on nimenomaan "Helsingin yliopisto" eikä pelkkä "Yliopisto". Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa on tyydytty tuohon jälkimmäiseen vaihtoehtoon, punaisen linjan varrelta kun löytyy "Universitetet".


Johtunee siitä, että Espooseen tulee Aalto Yliopisto niminen asema.

----------


## PepeB

> Johtunee siitä, että Espooseen tulee Aalto Yliopisto niminen asema.


Ja taisi taas veli tehdä toiselle hyvän teon. Eihän Helsinki nyt voi Espoon ja Aallon varjoon jäädä herranjestas!

----------


## hmikko

> Johtunee siitä, että Espooseen tulee Aalto Yliopisto niminen asema.


Sentään "Aalto-yliopisto", kun firma ei ole vielä vaihtanut täysin angloamerikkalaiseen kieliasuun.

----------


## Markku K

> Sentään "Aalto-yliopisto", kun firma ei ole vielä vaihtanut täysin angloamerikkalaiseen kieliasuun.


Toivomme, että nämä hauskat nimenmuutokset eivät käy jonkun kansalaisen hengen päälle vaikkapa ambulanssia hätätilanteessa tarvittaessa. Ajaako hätäkeskuksen hälyttämä ambulanssi Helsingin vai Espoon "yliopistonmetroasemalle"? Vai ehkäpä Helsingin yliopiston päärakennukselle "tänne Kaisaniemeen". No, riippuu soittajan riittävän tarkasta osoitteen yksilöinnistä ja häkepäivystäjän taidosta löytää järjestelmästä se oikea osoite. Paikallistuntemuksen varaan ei voi laskea, jos ylivuototilanteessa Kaisaniemestä soitettuun hätäpuheluun vastataan Oulun tai Kuopion hätäkeskuksessa.
Ehkä voitte aistia mitä mieltä olen metroasemien nimimuutoksista yliopistoiksi..  :Twisted Evil:  Epäilen, että sinivilkkuautoja nähdään vielä väärässä paikassa. Takseista yms. puhumattakaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ehkä voitte aistia mitä mieltä olen metroasemien nimimuutoksista yliopistoiksi..  Epäilen, että sinivilkkuautoja nähdään vielä väärässä paikassa. Takseista yms. puhumattakaan.


Ja ratikkapysäkki lie edelleen Kaisaniemi.

Se Aalto Yli Opisto muuttuu vielä moneen kertaan, kun TKK taas palautetaan itsenäiseksi yliopistokseen ja sille keksitään joku uusi innovatiivinen nimi.

Otaniemi ja Kaisaniemi, voisiko asiaa sen selkeämmin ilmaista. Mutta eihän se toki käy.

----------


## Prompter

> Ja ratikkapysäkki lie edelleen Kaisaniemi.


Hyss... kohta joku päättäjä kuulee ja haluaa muuttaa tämänkin muotoon "Helsingin yliopisto (M)"  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Kun tuo lyhenne on asetinlaitteessa ja monessa muussa teknisessä härpäkkeessä käytössä, luulen, ettei lyhenne muutu miksikään. Liian suuri homma asian vähäpätöisyyteen nähden.
> 
> Esimerkiksi valtion rataverkolla olevan Kilpilahden liikennepaikan lyhenne on edelleen SLD johtuen siitä, että silloin kun rataosa rakennettiin, paikalla ei vielä ollut virallista suomenkielistä nimeä, vaan ruotsinkielisenemmistöisessä Borgå Landskommunissa paikan nimenä oli Sköldvik. Myöhemmin on todettu, että lyhenteen muutos joksikin K:lla alkavaksi olisi saavutettavaan hyötyyn nähden aivan liian vaivalloisen kallista. Se ei ole pieni bumaskakasa, joka pitäisi julkaista uusiksi...


Sköldvikin (ensisijainen) liikennepaikan nimikin on edelleen Sköldvik. Ei ole siis pointtia siinäkään mielessä muuttaa lyhennettä. Muutos siis vaatisi lisäksi koko (ensisijaisen) liikennepaikan nimen muuttamisen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sköldvikin (ensisijainen) liikennepaikan nimikin on edelleen Sköldvik. Ei ole siis pointtia siinäkään mielessä muuttaa lyhennettä. Muutos siis vaatisi lisäksi koko (ensisijaisen) liikennepaikan nimen muuttamisen.


Lentopuolellakaan lyhenteitä ei niin vaan muuteta. Niinpä Pietarin Pulkovon kentän lyhenne on edelleen LED, Mumbain BOM ja Ho Chi Minh Cityn SGN. Kiina on oma lukunsa, lentokentät ovat edelleen tutusti PEK, CAN ja niin edelleen, vaikka kaupunkeja kutsutaan varsinkin englanniksi, usein suomeksikin, oudoilla Beijing- ja Guangzhou-nimillä.

----------


## Compact

> Sköldvikin (ensisijainen) liikennepaikan nimikin on edelleen Sköldvik. Ei ole siis pointtia siinäkään mielessä muuttaa lyhennettä. Muutos siis vaatisi lisäksi koko (ensisijaisen) liikennepaikan nimen muuttamisen.


Tällainen asia olikin aikanaan esillä ja koska se lyhenne on niin turkasenmonessa paikassa kaiverrettuna betoniin, niin liikennepaikan suomenkielistä nimeä ei otettu päänimeksi, vaikka se olisi nykyään loogisinta, ja paikka sai pitää lyhenteenään sen SLD.

Eli lyhenne oli se määräävin. Kun se on mikä on, niin nimikin johdetaan siitä. Pitkä nimi olisi ollut helppo muuttaa, mutta ei lyhennettä. Ja niiden pitää Suomen rautateillä olla kytkettynä toisiinsa. Jonkin seisakkeen nimen ja lyhenteen olisikin voinut helpolla muuttaa, kun sellaiset ovat keveillä mullilla ratapenkassa. Ihan niinkuin ensi kesänä Ainolan seisake.

----------

